# THIS is why Lacey can't be left alone...



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

THIS is also why I believe Lacey needs to learn that toys are not beneath her and will not make her any less dignified if she plays with them. THIS is also why she needs a hobby other than pining away for me...even if I'm downstairs. Or, in this case, 6 inches from the door.

24/7 this dog will will howl if I am not directly in her view. I've tried every trick in the book to make it stop. This clip was captured approximately 20 seconds after I exited the bedroom. The sound DOES NOT stop. I know this because my landlord, my neighbors, and my family have told me. She will get louder and louder and draw out that last "note" until her voice cracks.

Please turn up your speakers until they echo for the full effect.  
The Howler


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

That is so cute...probably not so much for your neighbors...but she obviously misses her Mommy.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I should not laugh.. but I cannot help myself! my little guy does the same when he cannot get off the couch or bed.. but he's silent when I'm gone.. sorry you are dealing with this!


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

She sounds so cute!!! Atleast she sounds cute, penny does the chihuahua scream of death and man! She sounds OOOOOGGLYYY! she has a very scratchy voice for some reason. I need to get a photobucket so that i can share it with u guys too!


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

That is so cute...probably not so much for your neighbors...but she obviously misses her Mommy. This got posted twice, sorry.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't want to laugh, I really don't. But I can't help it. It sounds like a siren!!!! Adorable but omg. I wouldn't want to be around when mommy leaves for hours.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Poor lil' Lacey 

my last Chihuahua, Tito, would do that also. 
Before leaving the house I would go to him, give kisses, play with him alittle, a treat... cause *I* felt guilty leaving him...... My VET at the time told me I should stop ALL of that and just leave the house.... it was the hardest thing to do but Tito, after about a month, stopped howling... and believe me he could HOWL... I would hear him howl from the street as I pulled into my drive.... the VET says he sensed my leaving from the actions I created each time readied to leave...


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

OMG lol! i have never heard something like that in my life! have you liked into the fact she may be part elephant ?!  lol! x


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

oh my what a moan .....What about htat thing that Brody's mom bought for her neighbors barking dogs ?? 

Rico has a fit when I leave but stops as soon as the door is shut. He does bark...for "announcements" things he thinks everyone need to know. These things are other dogs walking by, guess he doesn't want them to wee on his spot ?? The postman, so we all know the mail has arrived. Anyone who doesn't live on the street walking by. If Maeve is on her way in, he can do this if she is all the way at the corner of the street and he is inside...The "announcement" bark is sharp and short lived. BUT I am thinking of the thing that Brody's mom got for when I am not here to aknowledge the announcements.
It may also work on neighbor's dog barking at nothing when she is put outside...hmmm..

I don't think that Lacey's is that bad...


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

OMG, thats cute little lacy ??? lol. that doesnt even sound like a dog. hmmm. i dont any advice for you though , sorry. well, actually there was one thought i had... maybe a second dog for company could help . ( no guarantee though, i think it could, but may not)


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Through my phone it sounds like she is "mooing". Never the less she is still adorable!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Wow. I am really sorry for you and your neighbors. That would drive me insane. She needs to learn how to be alone, using the techniques that Jan896 talks about, for example. I wonder if one of those thundershirts would help with lacey's anxiety. I have an older dog who was wailing at night and I just eventually put her on doggie herbal sedative pills. She loves them and she sleeps until my alarm goes off. Don't throw veggies, folks . . . I am a single working Chi Mom. . .


----------



## mandyschihuahuas (May 14, 2012)

Try putting on your coat as if going out and then come back in doors, do this several times before actually going out that way he will hopefully become to get accustomed to you going out but not be sure if you are really going out or not


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

OMG. Seriously have never heard a chi howl like that!!! Your poor neighbors!! 

I don't know if one of the ultrasonic bark stoppers would work on that or not. I bought this one for our neighbors obnoxious barking dogs. It sits on our deck, pointed at their back yard and it has stopped 90% of their barking. I don't know how it would work on separation anxiety though.

Stop Dog Barking with the Dog Silencer Pro - Safe, Humane Anti Bark Control Product


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Pepe is like that, but does the chihuahua scream of death that has all the house rushing to see why he's dying. The last two days it's getting worse. Now he will do it even if I am in the room if he thinks I am ignoring him. I understand that is so annoying to you. I wish I had a magic solution to make her more confident.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> OMG. Seriously have never heard a chi howl like that!!! Your poor neighbors!!
> 
> I don't know if one of the ultrasonic bark stoppers would work on that or not. I bought this one for our neighbors obnoxious barking dogs. It sits on our deck, pointed at their back yard and it has stopped 90% of their barking. I don't know how it would work on separation anxiety though.
> 
> Stop Dog Barking with the Dog Silencer Pro - Safe, Humane Anti Bark Control Product


I was wondering if you had found something that worked. I would love to try that with my dogs. The only problem I have is only about three really bark, but the device punishes all the dogs in the room. I have the Bark Off. It doesnt bother the puppies when they are barking, but all the adults look distressed.


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh my goodness!!!!!!! That is crazy. Hahaha, at least you are loved!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

I guess I just used the insanity method. I really need peace and quiet, so when the Chis started going nuts (barking) I used the spray bottle, usually works, but then sometimes I just found myself screaming, "YOU'RE DRIVING ME CRAZY!!!!!" Then I would start wailing worse than them!! LOL!!! They were so distraught they stopped doing it. I am not recommending this solution, just sympathizing with how the noise can get on your nerves!!!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah does same thing different tone. one day ill record it


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I know it's not funny, but I was laughing as I was listening to that. That's the cutest little howl! She definitely has some separation anxiety. We've never had a problem with Odie, but when she was a puppy, we started leaving her alone for only a couple minutes and gradually increased the time. Do you give her attention when she does that, or just ignore? I know that saying goodbye, and giving attention before you leave can increase the anxiety. You probably already know that, though! Wish I could be of more help.

Are you still planning on fostering? It would be interesting to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Vereyna (May 1, 2012)

poor thing but I had to laugh! Especially since Maya is sitting on my lap and quick looked at the computer and did the head tilt "WHO IS HERE, MOMMY??" hehe good luck I have a howler too but she stops after 5-10 minutes.


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Instead of multi-quoting you all, let me sum up some answers. 

I've already tried the Thundershirt. It did wonders for her confidence, but nothing for her howling. I also tried herbal supplements, Rescue Remedy, and a 'sleep aid'; none of which had any effect. 

I never make a big deal out of leaving. I put her in her pen at random times throughout the day so she never knows when I'll be leaving. I ALWAYS put my shoes and coat on away from her line of vision. I carry my keys around with me constantly to avoid making the sound an alert to her that I'm going. The sound of the door opening and closing used to be her 'trigger,' but now I will open and close the door several times before I'm planning to leave.

I've tried the whole, "leave for a few minutes, come back. gradually increase the time you are gone" routine to no avail.
Also, whenever I come home, I ignore her for upwards of half an hour to show her that neither me leaving, nor me returning should be important to her.

I have tried 3 different ultrasonic "no bark" devices and nothing bothers her. the SonicEgg works occasionally, but eventually she realizes which howl pitches she can get away with that the device won't be activated by and therefore renders it useless.

I believe I will either be taking in kittens to foster for the shelter or I will be taking one of my mum's cats in, in hopes that having some company will keep her quiet. 

I would foster another chihuahua, but a)my landlord doesn't seem too keen on the idea of more than one dog, {even though Lacey is "barely existent"} and b)I am afraid Lacey would get the other dog howling too. 
I can't add another dog, permanently either. It's not in the finances right now. 

NOTHING IS WORKING. I have spoken with dog trainers, consulted the vet, scoured Google for days...no method has worked. Last resort is adding another animal.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

If you do take a cat in to give her company, definitely make sure it's on a trial basis at first. We have two cats, and one of them (Loki) is bff's with Odie, and one (Lance) would really rather she lived elsewhere. Lance will play with her and cuddle from time to time, but I definitely wouldn't describe him as "company" for Odie at all.


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> If you do take a cat in to give her company, definitely make sure it's on a trial basis at first. We have two cats, and one of them (Loki) is bff's with Odie, and one (Lance) would really rather she lived elsewhere. Lance will play with her and cuddle from time to time, but I definitely wouldn't describe him as "company" for Odie at all.


Oh, I know. Most cats hate dogs. Haha My mom's cat Pierson LOVES dogs and he's the only one of her kitties that doesn't mind Lacey.
I would think if I got a kitten to foster it would want to play with everything in the apartment including Lacey. I figure if she can handle ferrets leaping all over her, she can handle a kitten. :coolwink:


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I hope it works out for you!  Odie LOVES our other cat, and he loves her. They're always together. I think sometimes she prefers him over us.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah lou lou loves our cat. I am fostering 3 tiny kittens Amberleah thinks she has to watch them make sure they don't go where they are not to be according to Amberleah. keeps her busy while I am doing things.


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

I thought when I first heard the howl that it was a baby crying I can see why your getting complaints. I don't know what to suggest maybe that dog silencer pro thing will work.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I have tried 3 different ultrasonic "no bark" devices and nothing bothers her. the SonicEgg works occasionally, but eventually she realizes which howl pitches she can get away with that the device won't be activated by and therefore renders it useless.

I thought of that..the moan that she does seems not as sharp as a bark...she is crafty getting that in under the radar...


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

rubia said:


> I have tried 3 different ultrasonic "no bark" devices and nothing bothers her. the SonicEgg works occasionally, but eventually she realizes which howl pitches she can get away with that the device won't be activated by and therefore renders it useless.
> 
> I thought of that..the moan that she does seems not as sharp as a bark...she is crafty getting that in under the radar...


Yes. I've seriously never come across a sneakier dog. She's insane!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh dear Lacey! I tried not to laugh but I can't. Sorry. LOL! 

Hershey used to howl when she was alone. It all stopped since I got Nilla.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

After reading all of the things you have tried, the thing I'm going to suggest is
exercise. Walk her several times per day, and walk her for 1 hour before you
leave. She will be tired and she will sleep. I've dealt with many dogs who have
howling issues, and believe me once they are TRULY tired from more than
enough exercise, they will not howl. I myself have two Basenjis, this is the most
untrainable breed famous for their separation anxiety. When they howl it is
literally like a fire alarm. This is part of the reason why we walk so much, and 
we get up each morning at 4 am to walk them WELL before work. If you commit
to providing her with lots and lots of mental and physical stimulation each day,
it will work, I promise. After all, a tired dog is a good dog.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

ah yes... Lola and Quark do that too!! as soon as we leave..


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

lmao, sounds like police sirens in Italy hahahahahahahaa. Oh lacey!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I would start with a frozen Kong. Put some soft dog food, put it in the Kong and freeze it. (If your dog is chubby--just subtract the food from what you feed her) When you are ready to leave; give her the Kong in her pen/room wherever you keep her when you are gone. Do NOT make a big deal. Pick up your stuff, say "I'll be back" and give her the Kong and leave. She'll start looking forward to her Kong!!! Sue


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

susan davis said:


> I would start with a frozen Kong. Put some soft dog food, put it in the Kong and freeze it. (If your dog is chubby--just subtract the food from what you feed her) When you are ready to leave; give her the Kong in her pen/room wherever you keep her when you are gone. Do NOT make a big deal. Pick up your stuff, say "I'll be back" and give her the Kong and leave. She'll start looking forward to her Kong!!! Sue


That's been tried. She doesn't play with ANY toys or chew on them. She won't acknowledge the presence of them. I've tried the Kong with her with all different things inside it and she wouldn't even sniff it. She's a mega pain in the you-know-what!


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

Does she do that constantly or are your neighbours exagerating a little bit?

LeStat will bark when we leave, it's an earpiercing high pitched bark, he apparently shuts up after 4-5 minutes though as long as we aren't even in the street!
He starts again when he hears my car at the end of the street though even if John is still home!

We were thinking of buying an outdoor anti bark 'thingy' for when our lot are outside as they bark at all the passing 'traffic' whether it be people, dogs or just a passing bird! I must say the old min pin is the one who starts them off but once he's on the go everyone joins in.


----------

